

Copilot was bipolar, not “depressed,” and had been given an antipsychotic - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/04/what-drugs-was-copilot-taking.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I myself am Bipolar; specifically I have Bipolar-Type Schizoaffective
Disorder, which is somewhat like being manic-depressive and schizophrenic at
the same time. You can read more about it at
[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-
disorder/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-disorder/)

I am puzzled by the author's assertion that antidepressants aren't effective.
That's not my own experience, nor the experience of many others that I know.
However it is the case that any one antidepressant may not be effective for a
specific individual. To find an effective medicine, one may have to try
several different kinds. That experience is unpleasant, as it can take up to
two months for an antidepressant to take effect, but after that the result is,
without a doubt, remarkable.

Zyprexa is widely regarded by psychiatrists as one of the most-powerful
antipsychotics. It is particularly effective for acute bipolar mania. However
it can have the side effect of causing diabetes. As diabetes runs in my
family, I avoid it, but I once specifically requested it at a time when I
really did feel I needed it.

I've never heard of Zyprexa being used for OCD. However, once a medicine has
been approved for any specific condition, it is quite common for such a
medicine to be used off-label. Those off-label uses may or may not be backed
by controlled, peer-reviewed studies. When a regulatory authority as - in the
US - the FDA approves a drug, in general any MD may prescribe it for anything.

Akathesia is not "bizarre" and is a fairly common side effect of antipsychotic
drugs. It is an inability to sit still. It can effect one's ability to work at
a desk job; were I to get it, I'd have a hard time working as a coder.

When I am manic, I do some ill-advised things.

On the other hand, in the US the Americans with Disabilities Act forbids
discrimination for reason of employment or housing against the mentally ill.
The simple fact that I have Bipolar-Type Schizoaffective Disorder cannot be
considered when determining whether to make me a job offer. On the other hand,
suppose I became manic on the job, and emailed all the company's trade secrets
to a competitor. That's something one could be fired for.

I expect but don't really know that the EU has similar laws as well.

If you'd like to know more about bipolar mania, manic depression, depression -
including suicidal depression, as I have attempted several times - please ask
me your questions and I will be happy to answer them.

